# Cleaning Techniques



## Mil Spec R5 (Oct 18, 2009)

I know that people are going to immediately laugh when they see this post title, but when I lived on the coast and fished for nothing but trophy trout and keeper reds I would laugh that there was a "catfish lounge." Now that I am in Austin, (and I'm not complaining) I am going to start doing what is close and catching fish. 

I can fillet a limit of specs in less than 10 minutes with my electric fillet knife. I can fillet a snap, red, tuna, AJ, King, etc. A catfish takes me forever. I only know the old hang it and skin it with pliers. Can you do it the same way as other salt species with an electric knife and trim the skin off? I'm going this weekend and just wondering. 

I see the posts with guides with buckets of fish and I'm sure they cannot afford to spend 3hrs filleting fish.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Where are you going to be fishing? I'm in Smithville, If you are in my area catch'em and bring them by the house and I will show you what I know...


----------



## Mil Spec R5 (Oct 18, 2009)

I plan on fishing the Colorado soon but I live in Bee Cave up here by Pale Face. I was going to fish the Perdenales Saturday up here on the Hamilton Pool side of the park. My wife's boss has caught some respectful yellers up here and I know what to do with a big one. What about the 20"rs? Fillet them out and cut the skin off or do you have to skin them first?. I can do it, but when you have a boat full it is a several hour process for me. I can obviously figure it out myself, but I hate to waste time and meat learning if somebody knows more than I do.

I'll take you up on your offer when I fish the CO in your area.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There are many ways to skin a cat, lol. 
I fillet it just like I do a spec, white bass, etc. It is a little harder to get the meat from the skin without cutting through the skin, especially on smaller cats when you first start. 
I use old blades that are a little dull so that they don't cut through the skin so easily, like blades that have been through many specks, white bass or any scale fish. I also do not cut through the rib cage but angle the knife so that I cut above it and then down towards the anal fin. A cat has a different structure around the dorsal fin and it takes a little wiggeling and adjusting until you get the hang of making that top cut and coming down the spine. There are some folks who view this method as wasteful and cut through the rib cage and then cut it out later or keep it. I don't care for any bones in fillets and don't like the taste of the belly meat anyway, so I don't waste any meat that I would be using. Just my opinion and how I do it, I'm sure some other will share their methods too.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

what shad said


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Do a search,Gator Gar did a great post with pics. on this subject.Shadeslinger has some too in the archive


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Im with SS on this one. You just can't be as aggressive when fillet down the skin and watch your blade angle. If you can fillet trout with their thin skin a cat is no problem.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Ditto SS...*

But I have trouble doing it with an electric knife, altho some can. Like he said a "not too sharp" filet knife, leave a little skin attached on tail end, flip over, and kinda pull/push your way through. Takes a few to get the hang, of where to start, and angle of the first cut, and right amount of pressure/angle getting skin off. Prolly can do about 20 to 30 per hour, depending on "beer breaks". LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> There are many ways to skin a cat, lol.
> I fillet it just like I do a spec, white bass, etc. It is a little harder to get the meat from the skin without cutting through the skin, especially on smaller cats when you first start.
> I use old blades that are a little dull so that they don't cut through the skin so easily, like blades that have been through many specks, white bass or any scale fish. I also do not cut through the rib cage but angle the knife so that I cut above it and then down towards the anal fin. A cat has a different structure around the dorsal fin and it takes a little wiggeling and adjusting until you get the hang of making that top cut and coming down the spine. There are some folks who view this method as wasteful and cut through the rib cage and then cut it out later or keep it. I don't care for any bones in fillets and don't like the taste of the belly meat anyway, so I don't waste any meat that I would be using. Just my opinion and how I do it, I'm sure some other will share their methods too.


ditto SS on the not sharp blades etc..(if you use a piranha, quit) also Pull the fish instead of pushing the knife.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

I use to do it the way SS does it but found for me the fastest way is too skin the catfish with head still on (duh) and then filet the sucker. I use a very sharp small bladed filet knife and cut just thru the skin behind the dorsal fin and down to the poop hole (couldn't think of better word). Turn knife over and use tip to go down the top of fish, just under the skin. Use catfish cleaning pliers and pull skin off. Then its super easy to filet meat off. Sounds time comsuming but faster for me and cleaner cut filets. As mentioned earlier "many different ways to skin a cat".


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Electric knife:






My preferred method:






Good example of how NOT to clean:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The last one is truly the work of a satanic cult, or at least very intoxicated bozos.
The 2nd reminds me of the Hebert family in Nacogdoches. A friend went catfishing with them and after they returned he started to skin a catfish and they started laughing at him for skinning a 3lb catfish. They said they have to be over 6lbs before they should be skinned. They scraped the slime off with a spoon and then filleted them to cook w/skin on. I stick with removing the skin.


----------

